# reel f/x bones costume



## reed2pns (Aug 23, 2008)

I recently bought a reel f/x bones make up kit (see link for further) and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as far as costumes go....

Reel F/X? Bones Makeup Kit in Wigs, Hats, & Masks Halloween Masks Scary Halloween Masks 


I dont mind just wearing a black robe... but if there are any other suggestions.... please LEMME HEAR EM!!!! I NEED THEM!!!

thanks.....


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

The first that comes to mind for me is Skeletor from Masters of the Universe!!! 

Skeletor Picture

But, I'm a child of the 80's so those cartoons are a permanent part of my brain...

You could also do Ghost Rider from Marvel comics.

Ghost Rider Picture

You'd need something to simulate fire around your head but I'm sure a suitable costume device could be decided upon.


----------

